# Close Grip (Tricep) Benchpress



## Baukaw (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi All,

Can someone explain where the bar should be coming down on your chest when doing a close grip bench press? Is it upper chest (like a standard benchpress) or is it more lower rib cage? Any other tips are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

I'm doing them to the same spot I do standard BP


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Same spot as BP as well but if I go to far down to my chest my wrists bend and hurt


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

Pretty much standard BP height on the chest but slightly lower maybe about 2-3inches lower, less bend in the wrist


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Same spot maybe a bit lower, when i am doing this i find it easier on my wrists if a use an EZ bar.


----------



## Baukaw (Jan 27, 2012)

Just to clarify, what is everyone classing as 'standard BP' position?


----------



## Baukaw (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for the replies too


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

around nipple area bro


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

since when does standard bench go to upper chest anyway?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I bring both BPs downtown the bottom of the sternum. Wrists up. Always.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

When I do standard bench it goes to the bottom of my chest. I haven't done close grip for a while but it would be about the same place maybe slightly lower. You should have your foearms vertical so your wrists are not twisting. Also don't use a very close as it is bad for the wrists, shoulder width should do.


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Juic3Up said:


> Same spot as BP as well but if I go to far down to my chest my wrists bend and hurt


x2


----------



## Baukaw (Jan 27, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> since when does standard bench go to upper chest anyway?


do you mean to keep the wrists in a vertical position, no bend at the belows??


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Where do you put your elbows? Out to the sides or tight to your sides ? (Anyone)


----------



## Baukaw (Jan 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> I bring both BPs downtown the bottom of the sternum. Wrists up. Always.


Cheers, good advice


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

I have my hands at shoulder width apart and keep elbows tucked right in to the sides. Lower the bar about 2 inches below standard bench position.

I also like to use suicide grip as it helps keep everything in line and stops the elbows wanting to come out.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Like this


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

anabolik said:


> I have my hands at shoulder width apart and keep elbows tucked right in to the sides. Lower the bar about 2 inches below standard bench position.
> 
> I also like to use suicide grip as it helps keep everything in line and stops the elbows wanting to come out.


Suicide grip??


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> since when does standard bench go to upper chest anyway?


Is this a joke like whens a door not a door ?


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

hermie07 said:


> Suicide grip??


Same as standard grip except you don't put your thumbs around the bar. It sort of rests on your palms rather than you gripping it.

Can be dangerous though if you don't have good technique.


----------



## hermie07 (Sep 16, 2008)

Ah I do that aswell didn't know it had a fancy name for it lol


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend the suicide grip. Can't see how the benifits can justify the risks.


----------



## Pardoe (Mar 26, 2012)

its called false grip anyway isnt it?


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

GShock said:


> Where do you put your elbows? Out to the sides or tight to your sides ? (Anyone)


Tight


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Elbows tighter in works your triceps more.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

anabolik said:


> Same as standard grip except you don't put your thumbs around the bar. It sort of rests on your palms rather than you gripping it.
> 
> Can be dangerous though if you don't have good technique.


I do this on CGBP, i find it help technique massively (same for OHP). Less so on regular BP



monkeybiker said:


> I wouldn't recommend the suicide grip. Can't see how the benifits can justify the risks.


Its not risky at all if you do it right. I'd argue, the long term health benefits of SG make it safer in the long term


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

retro-mental said:


> Is this a joke like whens a door not a door ?


No, but ur joke sounds fantastic... may i hear it?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> I do this on CGBP, i find it help technique massively (same for OHP). Less so on regular BP
> 
> Its not risky at all if you do it right. I'd argue, the long term health benefits of SG make it safer in the long term


tell that to this guy


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Elbows tighter in works your triceps more.


Granted , but u can use more weight and get a more balanced load across chest, triceps and delts making it safer and more effective imo. Whereas other arm positions stress the front delts more to the pure fact that to flare your elbows you have to bring it higher up your chest - i personally use decline as i believe this puts more stress on the chest and is a better ratio of load as a chest exercise.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

if i do ng bench on a slight decline i feel it so much more in my tris than flat (which my shoulders dont like very much)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> tell that to this guy


i'm pretty sure i could find just as many videos on youtube of people getting smashed with regular grip no?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Granted , but u can use more weight and get a more balanced load across chest, triceps and delts making it safer and more effective imo. Whereas other arm positions stress the front delts more to the pure fact that to flare your elbows you have to bring it higher up your chest - i personally use decline as i believe this puts more stress on the chest and is a better ratio of load as a chest exercise.


agree 100%

i switched to decline, i got strong and my sholders stopped hating me


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> i'm pretty sure i could find just as many videos on youtube of people getting smashed with regular grip no?


That grip just frightens me lol


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

I find a nice suicide wide grip , elbows flared out , heavy as you can go to the neck the best


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

you shouldnt be bringing the bar down to upper chest on normal bench mate, not sure if anyones pointed that out to you, should be the nipple line really


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Matt 1 said:


> you shouldnt be bringing the bar down to upper chest on normal bench mate, not sure if anyones pointed that out to you, should be the nipple line really


Come on.... its only 3 pages to flick through, lazy sh1t:lol:


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Come on.... its only 3 pages to flick through, lazy sh1t:lol:


i am the worst :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> That grip just frightens me lol


Try with OHP first. Its nearly impossible to injure yourself on that. You will soon realise that you can make a stronger wrist position.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

to trow flames on the fire.

A bench press that is brought down to the neck is often called a guilotine press. It actually activates more chest that a regular bench press and more upper chest than an incline


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Same spot maybe a bit lower, when i am doing this i find it easier on my wrists if a use an EZ bar.


x2 I like the ez bar better than flat. I like one close grip press, 1 skull crusher and so on!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> to trow flames on the fire.
> 
> A bench press that is brought down to the neck is often called a guilotine press. It actually activates more chest that a regular bench press and more upper chest than an incline


That to me would use way too much front delt and would stretch your chest more but dont think it would work your chest any better.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> That to me would use way too much front delt and would stretch your chest more but dont think it would work your chest any better.


have a read of this. Its pretty interesting

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/inside_the_muscles_best_chest_and_triceps_exercises

the other related articles are good too


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

simonthepieman said:


> have a read of this. Its pretty interesting
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/inside_the_muscles_best_chest_and_triceps_exercises
> 
> the other related articles are good too


Will have a read later but i would take a big punt and say even though it activates the muscle more as it was checked using EMG, a heavy decline bench press @ 150kg would be more beneficial than a gullotine press @ 80kg or whatever the difference will be purely on the fact that more weight can be used. Looks an interesting read though and i will have a butchers.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Will have a read later but i would take a big punt and say even though it activates the muscle more as it was checked using EMG, a heavy decline bench press @ 150kg would be more beneficial than a gullotine press @ 80kg or whatever the difference will be purely on the fact that more weight can be used. Looks an interesting read though and i will have a butchers.


I think a decline is better because my front delts are dominent in other pressing movements and they are decline isolates my chest more. But is definitely good reading


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Another crude?.. but possibly worthwhile test i think to do would be to hold your arm out in front of you and tense that pec, feeling it with your other arm and put your arm in different positions and feel which position uses your pec to its fullest.


----------

